# Hard to let those foster babies go!



## Skater (Aug 7, 2012)

I was looking at pictures posted by the Mom of one of my recent foster kittens and burst into tears! Three of my babies were adopted last weekend. I'm happy, but really sad as well. I've been through this many times, but it never gets easier for me. There's always a little loss and grief when they go.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Awww, this is why I can't foster. I tried ONE time, after I lost my springer spaniel, I fostered a springer 5 days after mine died. I had her for a month, and just as she started to get over the trauma of being given over at the age of 9, by her only family.....someone was approved for adoption, and they were perfect for her. And I cried and cried and almost kept her. But I knew I was not in a position to care for a 9 year old dog with health problems, after losing my 14 year old springer and being thousands in debt over the course of the past few years of caring for him. So I let my foster girl go, and I will never forget those sad eyes as I left her with her new mommy. Luckily, I made friends with the lady, and got to see her again, and she gave me updates and pictures of her for the rest of her life. 

Fostering is so hard. And I totally understand your pain. You are such a good person for doing what you do, without fosters, many more cats would end up euthanized. You wouldn't be a wonderful cat person if you didn't cry and feel empty and happy at the same time. Thank you for caring for those precious little babies, and finding them homes. Just keep reminding yourself that you did a good thing for them.


----------

